# connecting a radio to the car



## spadej (May 20, 2013)

Hi All,

just wondering if anyone can tell me how to install a basic car radio to my car.?

thanks to all 

:smile:


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi:

Not know what kind of radio you got, they all install pretty much the same.

If going into a dash, ,most likely need an installation kit for that car.

All of them basically pretty simple, as they all require the same basic hook up.
Two wire for the 12 volts DC, 2 wire for each speaker and an antenna with cable.

BG


----------



## spadej (May 20, 2013)

ok... thanks fro your help !!!


----------



## steve32mids (Jun 27, 2012)

well depends on the age of the car, most should have a fitted wiring loom, with connection blocks to fit any radio/cd player, if not you can buy adapters plugs depending on the radio you are fitting. a local garage would fit for you for a small price.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Basementgeek said:


> Hi:
> 
> Not know what kind of radio you got, they all install pretty much the same.
> 
> ...



The newer cars have the serial bus that goes into the radio, you splice into them and you could smoke the MPU. The factory remotes and everything use a serial bus through the head unit and if you do NOT use an adaption harness as soon as you cut the first wires your looking at over $1000 is repairs costs to replace an MPU and trouble shoot the wiring..

Simple advice for the future, THINK before you just start cutting into a harness!! The 1980's and older there isn't this problem, now we have built it nav systems, and on and on. :hide:


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Not knowing anything about what radio or vehicle they were going to put it. I merely provide the most basic instructions. Nothing about hooking it up to a
wiring bundle. 

spadej suggest you buy a radio from a place that knows how to install it. Forget second hand/junk yard(salvage yard) radios..

BG


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

I know just trying to be safe is all, seen a few people with factory amps do it. Those are cars from the 1990's, but all they need is an adapter.
Wasn't directing it at you so much as I was the masses who read this........
Cheers man! Happy Memorial Day!


----------

